
Obama Supporters Prefer Firefox - rockstar9
http://www.eyesonobama.com/blog/content/id_26342/title_Obama-Supporters-Prefer-Firefox-/
======
xenoterracide
I found this interesting not because of 'obama' but just the inversed
statistic... which may give us a cue that IE is going to continue losing
market share. What I'd really like to know is what percentage of those were on
ff3.

~~~
stcredzero
If Firefox vs. IE is really generational, this is big news!

------
nailer
McCain supporters prefer telegraph.

------
MaysonL
News? _Hacker_ News?

------
jamesbritt
No, visitors to eyesonobama.com prefer FF.

------
vaksel
well duh most of his supporters are much younger.

